# 4G comes first time in the world



## bhushan2k (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to the future of fastest network carrier. Even though few countries are still under development of establishing 3G network, TeliaSonera launched first ever in the world LTE (4G network) service. So, it’s a big challenge for the mobile device makers to develop 4G capable mobile handsets as soon as possible to grab this service.

*READ THE ENTIRE NEWS*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad I didn't waste cash on a 3G handset. I have same plan as Indian Government's original idea - skip 3G and go 4G directly in a few years. 

This is supposed to offer speeds on mobile what them south koreans get on basic broadband (in english: speed'll download CD ISOs in 10 mins flat).


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2009)

better nate than never.


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 17, 2009)

waiting for 3G....................................


----------



## Maxfx (Dec 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Glad I didn't waste cash on a 3G handset. I have same plan as Indian Government's original idea - skip 3G and go 4G directly in a few years.



I don't think that's gonnna happen Indian Govt. would let the opportunity of earning money from the bidding of 3G spectrum and switch directly to 4G. They will earn from the both from 3G as well as 4G (when ever that's gonna happen, maybe 2020..........).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2009)

Maxfx said:


> I don't think that's gonnna happen Indian Govt. would let the opportunity of earning money from the bidding of 3G spectrum and switch directly to 4G. They will earn from the both from 3G as well as 4G (when ever that's gonna happen, maybe 2020..........).


I said ORIGINAL idea. Indian govt had that plan a few years back but decided to implement 3G anyway.

But 4G is a bit far away in India. I expect by 2014-2015 while globally it will be widespread by 2012 which is also when lots of 4G handsets will be available.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 17, 2009)

3G prices are so high tat no1 is willing to go for it here in India, May be implementation of 4G will make the price lower....!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 17, 2009)

hmmm...we jst have to wait and watch...one thing is sure that 4G is far away to b seen in India...may b til 2015 we won't get 4G in India.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 17, 2009)

Why 4G! Lets wait for 5G! That's the govt's secret plan :/


----------



## paroh (Dec 17, 2009)

Only Launching 3G or 4G is not enough . The quality of service is also important .
As also the same case in the Broadband quality and service and its cost.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Why 4G! Lets wait for 5G! That's the govt's secret plan :/



When? at the year - 2099 A.D.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Why 4G! Lets wait for 5G! That's the govt's secret plan :/



Its a consbiracy  to keep the young fools in hope.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 19, 2009)

bhushan05d251 said:


> hmmm...we jst have to wait and watch...one thing is sure that 4G is far away to b seen in India...may b til 2015 we won't get 4G in India.


Dont wait for 4G ... it ll take forever to come to India .... we can never hope to copy the japs ... The average Internet speed in japan is 63mbps now 

*i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt52/Indianrep/broadbandspeedchart.jpg​


----------



## utsav (Dec 19, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Glad I didn't waste cash on a 3G handset. I have same plan as Indian Government's original idea - skip 3G and go 4G directly in a few years.
> 
> This is supposed to offer speeds on mobile what them south koreans get on basic broadband (in english: speed'll download CD ISOs in 10 mins flat).



also drain complete battery in 15 mins flat


----------



## Maxfx (Dec 19, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Dont wait for 4G ... it ll take forever to come to India .... we can never hope to copy the japs ... The average Internet speed in japan is 63mbps now
> 
> *i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt52/Indianrep/broadbandspeedchart.jpg​



India is NOWHERE in the List...............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 20, 2009)

omg! 6mbps in japan. omg


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2009)

^^ If some of us can get it in here - guess what ? he will download the whole internet itself 

And another jaw dropping thing is :



> _Japan stands at top, having average broadband speed of 60Mbps and average cost $0.27 per 1Mbps. On the other side, U.S. has an average of 4.8Mbps and pay $3.33 per 1Mbps, putting U.S at 15th._



& Here is the graph image : ( The image is large enough - so I had not posted the image in here )

*files.redux.com/images/b3a38a65dc1991703826b71ef1d2e752/raw

Source : *www.taranfx.com/blog/internet-speeds-and-cost-worldwide-graph


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 20, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Dont wait for 4G ... it ll take forever to come to India .... we can never hope to copy the japs ... The average Internet speed in japan is 63mbps now
> 
> *i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt52/Indianrep/broadbandspeedchart.jpg​



nice info buddy...honestly India stands nowhere in that list...here we are talking about India is becoming superpower and guess what?? we don't have faster bandwidth here...we should blame to government...


----------



## Hok (Dec 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Dont wait for 4G ... it ll take forever to come to India .... we can never hope to copy the japs ... The average Internet speed in japan is 63mbps now
> 
> *i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt52/Indianrep/broadbandspeedchart.jpg​


India is no where on the list but I think average speed for India would be 115 kbps, honestly speaking and using the fact that majority of Indians are on DIALUP.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 25, 2009)

^^India might have AVG. speed of 115kbps BUT thing is that too isn't reliable connectivity . Half of the times in smaller cities and rural areas the internet is down!

From the above chart it seems like Poland pays the most for internet charges and Japan the least! If were to find India's cost for a 1mbps UL connection then it would be at least Rs.1600 or $34 approx making India one of the costliest nation in BB.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

Average speed of internet in India is "Duh ,No computer ".95% Indians dont have computers or access to it.Now whats the use of avarage from the remaining 5 %


----------



## paroh (Dec 26, 2009)

amol48 said:


> ^^India might have AVG. speed of 115kbps BUT thing is that too isn't reliable connectivity . Half of the times in smaller cities and rural areas the internet is down!
> 
> From the above chart it seems like Poland pays the most for internet charges and Japan the least! If were to find India's cost for a 1mbps UL connection then it would be at least Rs.1600 or $34 approx making India one of the costliest nation in BB.



This is right that half the time internet is slow or permanently down. As all of u know that the infrastructure is very bad. like wiring etc


----------

